# Rambone converted to a Rotating Head



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is an excellent handle to convert to the rotating head. It is very comfortable to hold.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is cool!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great idea, I bet it's a fine shooter :target:


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool! How do you keep the head in the handle? Does the shaft go all the way through?

-GB


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool. Love the feel of the Rambone in the hand. Nice and fat.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job roger!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really cool !!


----------

